# Have you had your thyroid checked?



## mommyjamieof2 (Feb 17, 2006)

Infertility can be caused by thyroid problems.


----------



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes!! I agree with you 100% that your thyroid can definitely cause infertility. I just recently found out that I have hypothyrodism during a recent IVF check-up. My fertility specialist stated that anyone who has a TSH over 2.5 need to take synthroid before their IVF procedure. My TSH was 3.11. My Dr has placed me on 50mcg of synthroid. I am also taking iodine. Iodine deficiency is the root cause for under and over active thyroids. I am taking a host of other supplements to overcome my condition naturally. I will be doing my last ivf cycle in Jan, 2011. I am trying to get my body prepared.


----------



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

I know that there was an iodine thread that was started up sometime ago. I really wish we could start up another one. : )


----------



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

I started an iodine thread under the title "Correlation between iodine and infertility". So if any one is interested in this topic please join me on that thread.


----------



## JamieB (Apr 1, 2008)

Just trying to gather more info on this. If an issue with your thyroid is causing infertility will you normally have irregular cycles too?


----------



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes!!! That is just one of many symptoms for hypothyrodism. See below I listed some of the common symptoms for hypothyroidism.

*Physical symptoms:*


Weight gain (due to fluid retention)
Dry skin
Yellow skin
Hair loss, including the eyebrows
Swollen face, hands, legs, ankles or feet
Feeling cold
Aches and pains in muscles or joints
Hoarse or raspy voice
Constipation
Heavy menstrual bleeding or irregular periods
Fatigue


----------



## jenger (Sep 9, 2006)

Just to put in my 2 cents...

I believe low thyroid function is why I am having trouble... And now I am working on it!

But my periods have been very normal and predictable. I have been fatigued and gained weight, despite healthy eating and exercise.

Another important thing to mention is that most labs still call a TSH of over 2.5 normal. Endocrinologist now say that 0.4 or so, to about 2 or 2.5 is normal, even though labs still call up to 5 normal.

Good Luck, everyone.


----------



## larablue (Nov 5, 2007)

Be careful not to take any iodine if you are not a hundred percent sure you don´t have antibodies against your own thyroid gland.

If there are, you probably suffer from Hashimoto thyreoiditis and than iodine will make it actually worse!

Get them checked before taking any supplements!


----------



## BabyMae09 (Sep 19, 2008)

Thyriod issues can be caused by 'silver' (actually mercury!) fillings. I know from personal experience. If you choose to get them removed, do it with someone who has experience (check out http://www.iaomt.org/) and don't TTC for at least three months after having them removed!!


----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

Yes, and yes, and I had the following symptoms from the list. My Hypothyroidism was/is mild (TSH at 7.4).

I had fatique, cold intolerance, joint aches, constipation (sort of, but there were more causes to it), and depressed mood. If I go off Levothyroxine the first thing that comes back is the joint aches. A few months after supplementing T4 I got pregnant after TTC for over 2 years. However we also improved nutrition which helped DH (he has borderline male factor, low count and motility)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prettyasanangel*
> 
> Yes!!! That is just one of many symptoms for hypothyrodism. See below I listed some of the common symptoms for hypothyroidism.
> 
> ...


----------



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

I am also taking coconut oil to help combat hypothyroidism. Oh my!!! This is some really good stuff. I have seen a remarkable difference since I have started taking it. I also started drinking coconut water (it's pretty nasty) but I drink it anyways because of all of the health benefits.


----------



## zanelee (Nov 29, 2003)

Prettyasanangel-can you elaborate a bit on the coconut oil? I've not heard that.

Thanks!


----------



## Prettyasanangel (Nov 16, 2010)

Where do I even begin with the health benefit of coconut oil. There are so many benefits that I can't think of a reason to not take it. The 2 brands that I use the most are Nutiva and Tropical Traditions extra virgin organic oil.

*Coconut Oil* is extracted from the nut of the Coconut Palm tree. When the oil is derived from fresh coconut, without going through any chemical processing or bleaching, it is called Virgin Coconut Oil. An important fatty acid in Virgin Coconut Oil known as _lauric acid_ has been found to have anti-microbial, anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, anti-inflammatory and anti-oxidant activities. It can be used both externally and internally, which makes it very versatile. For example, it can be used as a cooking oil, but also as a skin moisturizer and as a key ingredient in soap, hair products, health supplements, and cosmetics.

Benefits like:


*Promoting your heart health*
Promoting weight loss when and if you need it
*Supporting your immune system health*
Supporting a healthy metabolism
*Providing you with an immediate energy source*
Helping to keep your skin healthy and youthful looking
*Supporting the proper functioning of your thyroid gland*


----------

